# Image placement on shirt front question



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Is there a standard distance from the collar of the T that you should have the top of your image? Is there a good rule of thumb to follow?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

3 or 4 fingers apart (depends on the size of your finger widths of course  ), is about standard. But that will vary depending on the shirt size, style. Sometimes girls like it up high....above the, others dont.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Also depends on how big the image is...
I just looked at the placement of Ts in stores to figure out what I liked...


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I use this formula.

If the design is < 6" high, the top of the design is placed 4" below the collar.

If the design is > 6" high, the top of the design is placed 3" below the collar.

Scoop neck T's will change the formula. You can measure down from where the collar 'should' be on a regular T.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

For full fronts I usually go about 3-4 inches down from the collar. As the shirts get smaller you may want to raise it up about 1/4 to 1/2 inch per size. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks all, I really appreciate the advice.


----------

